# "Finishing" A Green Broke Horse



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

Do you ever plan on selling this horse?

If not, I personally would train walk, trot, canter, back, stop. Just basic things like that. You'll never know when you will need to use them. But you probably think differently than I do.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

As a relatively green rider you'll want to manage your expectations of yourself and of your horse. It sounds as though the two of you already have a good thing going on. To me, preserving that good thing is the prime directive. It can be wrecked through too much 'training' and you'll actually end up farther behind than you would have been. It's important to practice patience, but moreover to cultivate a love for the process of learning. Forget the destination of a 'finished' horse. There's no such thing anyway. It's just a word we use to describe a nice broke horse who is experienced, educated and reliable. If you can teach yourself to love the journey though, you'll never get frustrated. You'll never push your horse or yourself too hard and ruin the enjoyment you get from being with him. So many people do that. We want ourselves and our horses to be advanced immediately if not sooner and the horse pays the price. It's no picnic for the human either, actually. 

I'll get off the soapbox now lol.  

If I had a horse like that, who was already taking care of me and being nice and reliable I'd just start with some simple stuff. See if you can walk and then trot him in perfectly round circles and perfectly straight lines. On a green horse I'll do transitions to the lope but they don't have to stay there for a mile. Most of the work is at the walk/trot. You may be surprised at how much time you'll spend on getting round circles and straight lines, but if you can do that it'll set the foundation for a lot of other more advanced things. You can really never get these basic moves too good!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

JumpingJiminy said:


> Do you ever plan on selling this horse?
> 
> If not, I personally would train walk, trot, canter, back, stop. Just basic things like that. You'll never know when you will need to use them. But you probably think differently than I do.


I don't plan on selling him, and according to the terms of the adoption contract I signed I would have to return him to the shelter in the event that I could no longer care for him. I live in an area with a large amount of poverty and see abused/neglected horses all the time. We've had SO many come through the shelter this year, and at the beginning of the year had to seize over 70 thoroughbred horses suffering from severe neglect and starvation. They were able to go to a rescue, fortunately, but the grade horses we get without much training just sit and sit in foster without any interest. Before I adopted him he'd lived his entire life tied out on a rope, receiving little to no food or attention. Buck was finally seized from his owner early this year, but he'd been on the radar for a while. He has a large permanant scar on his right fore from rope burn, and a huge scar on his chest from running up onto a post. Before this year, Buck had NEVER run loose in a pasture or had enough to eat. Really, I'm lucky that he's as nice a horse as he is considering his background. If I ever have to rehome him, I want to make sure that he has enough training to ensure a safe future for him.​


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

I would have to agree with Ian.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Ian McDonald said:


> As a relatively green rider you'll want to manage your expectations of yourself and of your horse. It sounds as though the two of you already have a good thing going on. To me, preserving that good thing is the prime directive. It can be wrecked through too much 'training' and you'll actually end up farther behind than you would have been. It's important to practice patience, but moreover to cultivate a love for the process of learning. Forget the destination of a 'finished' horse. There's no such thing anyway. It's just a word we use to describe a nice broke horse who is experienced, educated and reliable. If you can teach yourself to love the journey though, you'll never get frustrated. You'll never push your horse or yourself too hard and ruin the enjoyment you get from being with him. So many people do that. We want ourselves and our horses to be advanced immediately if not sooner and the horse pays the price. It's no picnic for the human either, actually.
> 
> I'll get off the soapbox now lol.
> 
> If I had a horse like that, who was already taking care of me and being nice and reliable I'd just start with some simple stuff. See if you can walk and then trot him in perfectly round circles and perfectly straight lines. On a green horse I'll do transitions to the lope but they don't have to stay there for a mile. Most of the work is at the walk/trot. You may be surprised at how much time you'll spend on getting round circles and straight lines, but if you can do that it'll set the foundation for a lot of other more advanced things. You can really never get these basic moves too good!


Thank you very much for the suggestions. I don't feel ready to ride anything faster then a fast trot (and I don't care for Buck's fast trot, it's very bouncy) but working on circles and lines sound like a great way to unwind after a long trail ride. What I like to do is go on a 2-3 mile ride on the backroads, dirt roads, and trails in my rural subdivision. We take a different route every time so he doesn't get used to going one way. Having a long term goal in mind will help keep me focused I think. I like keeping my mind engaged on what we're doing together, seeing, what he's looking at and reacting to etc.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Miles in the saddle; take things nice and slow.

Don't push for more when you or your horse aren't ready for it. 

That's the best advice I can give you.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your horses trot is bouncy because he's not "round" or engaging his back. This is typical in green horses because you have to teach a horse to be round. When this happens the horses back is hollow and will get a sore back with a rider bouncing around and may cause sway back in an older horse. Also when you teach a horse to become round his trot and canter will become slower and smoother.

For a trail horse that is only ridden a couple times a week it's not really a big deal, most trail horses aren't taught this because they dont undergo alot of physical stress. Just thought you should be informed


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds like you already have a lovely relationship with your gelding. I love it! There is nothing more rewarding than giving a rescue a life they have never experienced. It sounds like Buck is very grateful to you and realizes you are there to protect him and give him a chance at happiness.

My suggestion would definitely be to continue as you have been doing. The miles on him will definitely help in making him a reliable trail horse. The above suggestion was also very good. Practicing your perfect circles and lines will help. Also, continue to introduce him to new environments and situations. Bring him around other horses, water, mud, bridges, traffic, etc. Keep a calm and reassuring attitude at all times.

Sounds like you're doing very well, and keep up the good work!

What part of Louisiana are you in? (tangent)


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ian McDonald said:


> As a relatively green rider you'll want to manage your expectations of yourself and of your horse. It sounds as though the two of you already have a good thing going on. To me, preserving that good thing is the prime directive. It can be wrecked through too much 'training' and you'll actually end up farther behind than you would have been. It's important to practice patience, but moreover to cultivate a love for the process of learning. Forget the destination of a 'finished' horse. There's no such thing anyway. It's just a word we use to describe a nice broke horse who is experienced, educated and reliable. If you can teach yourself to love the journey though, you'll never get frustrated. You'll never push your horse or yourself too hard and ruin the enjoyment you get from being with him. So many people do that. We want ourselves and our horses to be advanced immediately if not sooner and the horse pays the price. It's no picnic for the human either, actually.
> 
> I'll get off the soapbox now lol.
> 
> If I had a horse like that, who was already taking care of me and being nice and reliable I'd just start with some simple stuff. See if you can walk and then trot him in perfectly round circles and perfectly straight lines. On a green horse I'll do transitions to the lope but they don't have to stay there for a mile. Most of the work is at the walk/trot. You may be surprised at how much time you'll spend on getting round circles and straight lines, but if you can do that it'll set the foundation for a lot of other more advanced things. You can really never get these basic moves too good!


:clap: This was GREAT! I actually lost myself in reading that first paragraph!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

brighteyes08 said:


> Your horses trot is bouncy because he's not "round" or engaging his back. This is typical in green horses because you have to teach a horse to be round. When this happens the horses back is hollow and will get a sore back with a rider bouncing around and may cause sway back in an older horse. Also when you teach a horse to become round his trot and canter will become slower and smoother.
> 
> For a trail horse that is only ridden a couple times a week it's not really a big deal, most trail horses aren't taught this because they dont undergo alot of physical stress. Just thought you should be informed


Yikes! I had no idea this was the reason. I'm a plus sized rider and although Buck is a large horse - I don't know measuremts but let's just say I get on him with a step stool! - I don't want to ride him in a way that will damage him. I won't be doing any more bouncing up and down on his back if I can help it!!! I AM able to get him into a slower, floaty trot but it is not the gait he falls into automatically. I try to ride at least 5 days a week, and we were only just starting to trot a little bit at the end of the ride ( trot AWAY from the pasture, walk politely back until I am satisfied). A sore back would definitely reduce his enjoyment of our time together.

Buck and I will continue to produce sweaty saddle pads and work on circles and lines. Maybe when we have more expirence riding together we'll try to figure out that back rounding thing. 

I can't quote two posts on my phone, but ThirteenAcres I live in Sabine Parish. I work at the only animal shelter within an hour or so in any direction, and although our main focus is cars and dogs we have gotten a LOT of horses due to the drought. I will have to post some before/after pictures of Buck and the other horses who have come through our facility! We have gotten some wonderful horses and seen some amazing transformations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tons of miles in the saddle doing basically what you're doing now will get him broke. If, at any point, you wish to have him well trained, then you would need to work with a trainer (for the both of you).


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Tarpan said:


> I don't plan on selling him, and according to the terms of the adoption contract I signed I would have to return him to the shelter in the event that I could no longer care for him. I live in an area with a large amount of poverty and see abused/neglected horses all the time. We've had SO many come through the shelter this year, and at the beginning of the year had to seize over 70 thoroughbred horses suffering from severe neglect and starvation. They were able to go to a rescue, fortunately, but the grade horses we get without much training just sit and sit in foster without any interest. Before I adopted him he'd lived his entire life tied out on a rope, receiving little to no food or attention. Buck was finally seized from his owner early this year, but he'd been on the radar for a while. He has a large permanant scar on his right fore from rope burn, and a huge scar on his chest from running up onto a post. Before this year, Buck had NEVER run loose in a pasture or had enough to eat. Really, I'm lucky that he's as nice a horse as he is considering his background. If I ever have to rehome him, I want to make sure that he has enough training to ensure a safe future for him.​



thats sad i have 3 grade horses only one we know his father, who was a great show horse though hes not papered so hes grade, the other two are the best horses just as good as our mtf... we payed good money for our anglo arab almost 2000 at 1 year old... i believe he could have been papered but my parents chose not to. now my little rescue guy hes the best one of all. sometimes i think they know... they have been hungry where a spoiled horse has not, Your the person who saved him so he sees that... every day i go to feed Jack he nickers a thank you and eats quietly. every training session has been way better then when we was training my arab he quietly does his work if he doesn't understand he stops and looks at you like "show me" or "tell me differently" its sad that they don't get adopted im sure some are more lovely then the papered ones.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tarpan! Everyone has given you great advice. I am so happy you rescued your horse  
I am sure I am not the only one that would love to see a picture of him someday soon. Good luck with your riding. Sounds like you are doing a great job with him!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

"As a relatively green rider you'll want to manage your expectations of yourself and of your horse. It sounds as though the two of you already have a good thing going on. To me, preserving that good thing is the prime directive. It can be wrecked through too much 'training' and you'll actually end up farther behind than you would have been. It's important to practice patience, but moreover to cultivate a love for the process of learning. Forget the destination of a 'finished' horse. There's no such thing anyway. It's just a word we use to describe a nice broke horse who is experienced, educated and reliable. If you can teach yourself to love the journey though, you'll never get frustrated. You'll never push your horse or yourself too hard and ruin the enjoyment you get from being with him. So many people do that. We want ourselves and our horses to be advanced immediately if not sooner and the horse pays the price. It's no picnic for the human either, actually. 

I'll get off the soapbox now lol.  

If I had a horse like that, who was already taking care of me and being nice and reliable I'd just start with some simple stuff. See if you can walk and then trot him in perfectly round circles and perfectly straight lines. On a green horse I'll do transitions to the lope but they don't have to stay there for a mile. Most of the work is at the walk/trot. You may be surprised at how much time you'll spend on getting round circles and straight lines, but if you can do that it'll set the foundation for a lot of other more advanced things. You can really never get these basic moves too good!"
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/finishing-green-broke-horse-122493/#ixzz1uCfmjouA

Wow! Ian, this is of the abolute best advice I[ve seen on here in a long time. while this isn't even my post, my wife and I are in a very similar situation with her new horse. thank you very much!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

DressageDreamer said:


> Welcome to the forum Tarpan! Everyone has given you great advice. I am so happy you rescued your horse
> I am sure I am not the only one that would love to see a picture of him someday soon. Good luck with your riding. Sounds like you are doing a great job with him!


Thank you.  There is some excellent advice in this thread. Buck and I started working on neat circles and straight lines today, and it really helped take his mind off rushing back to the pasture for dinner! I don't allow him to hurry back, and I make sure we do some extra work in the field in front of the pasture before we stop for the night. He backed up under saddle for the first time today, too. I'm so proud of him, I just had to share!


----------

